# Incel Wincel?



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

How exactly can an incel turn his **** around and become a wincel? And by that I mean, persuade the world to be kind to him and provide him a gf?

Incel to wincel. Incel wincel.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

First off, he should stop calling himself an "incel." That won't get him a girlfriend, but it'll do him a lot more wonders than he knows.

After that...no clue. I'm in much the same state except I'd never call myself "incel" even if I were interested in sex. So I guess I'm just a femoid. :serious: Okay then--second off. He should stop using terms like "femoid," "Stacy," "Chad," "roastie," "hypergamy," "black pill," "cope," "SMV," "LDAR," "It's over," "Time for the rope," and whatever other crap, if he wants to be taken even the teeniest bit seriously.

God I hate that I know so much about incels. :x


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

By adding a W. That's all it takes.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

3stacks said:


> By adding a W. That's all it takes.


Do you mean spiritually?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Something, something, strong jawline.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you actually care?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Do you mean spiritually?


Oh of course haha, they have to truly believe in the power of W to manifest it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

twytarn said:


> Something, something, strong jawline.


Can't believe I missed that out. 



scooby said:


> Do you actually care?


Yes, it's why I made this thread summarising the latest scientific research on incel wincel.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Yes, it's why I made this thread summarising the latest scientific research on incel wincel.


Seems more like a lame attempt to appear superior by mocking an easy target. Like teasing anti-vaxxers and then high-fiving about how clever it was.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

twytarn said:


> Something, something, strong jawline.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

twytarn said:


> Something, something, strong jawline.


If you get a tattoo of a muscular arm on your jawline, does that give you a strong jawline?:laugh:

I think they can cel out if they just realize that not every woman is going to like them romantically. Don't take it to heart, and try to learn what they are doing wrong, and improve upon it. If they are getting rejected by every woman, then there is something they need to change, could be as simple as taking a shower, or hard as changing some personality flaws. I do think even without changing a woman will eventually come along that likes the guy, if the guy is out and about. The main point is getting out there and trying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Start referring to everyone as incel and labelling everything incel. This is an idea someone I speak to who is not an incel came up with to reduce the negative attitude directed at them. Not sure it's a perfect work around but feminists have vaguely done something similar with mixed results.

Get into transhumanism and robotics, promote sex robots and sex positivity, study sexology better join my cult prostitution, stop feeling ashamed, stop worshipping Chad.

Consider if sufficiently desperate trying to appeal to niche and unusual sexual fetishes.

Record audio porn on a dedicated subreddit or post stuff on tumblr in these weird niches get female attention even though you find the type of sex disgusting or the objectification uncomfortable since you're not in the Chad role and they're weird and creepy and maybe physically unnattractive.

Gain a better understanding of the average female pov through this experience or alternatively over time find someone who maybe wants to have sex with you if you're average or slightly below looking because they liked your weird porn narratives. Sadly they probably don't live near you. Buy a good mic, learn how to take decent photos.

Try and find weird subcultures to hang out in real life in. Befriend fellow strangefolk if possible.

Also just found this:

https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/r...s/news-story/59247792642ac8905fcd9f4785b3cdf3


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

twytarn said:


> Something, something, strong jawline.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just googled cute incel to see what would come up and one of the image results is a poster here and I can't see the link on my phone but it's on one if those forums in a thread called rate incel from sas or something. Also that poster has a boyfriend and is gay but whatever lol.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

3stacks said:


> By adding a W. That's all it takes.


haha made me think of this




























Can confirm these zombies are a lot more attractive to me now with the W. It's all about the can do attitude guys...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just googled cute incel to see what would come up and one of the image results is a poster here and I can't see the link on my phone but it's on one if those forums in a thread called rate incel from sas or something. Also that poster has a boyfriend and is gay but whatever lol.


Oh holy crap I just found it. Poor guy. 

God I hate the ****ing Internet sometimes. Sometimes also I think it's for the best I'm mostly invisible everywhere I go.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So this isn't technically related to incel it's related to the red pill generally. But I found this a couple of weeks ago or something and it's partly written obviously to annoy red pill guys (you can tell by how they responded to some comments.) But since I'm Satan, I'm going to need this to develop further (I noticed some other stuff popping up there too that could be used to promote that viewpoint):


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PurplePillDebate/comments/8x0l62


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Its other peoples responsibility. If you keep complaining eventually someone will fix it.

>>>>


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

A wincel has to run Windows on the Cell microprocessor. That could be very difficult, because I believe it's a power pc architecture rather than x86 and I don't believe Microsoft offers any versions of Windows for it. Perhaps you could get an emulator to run it really slow?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Muscle milk available in Canada yet?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Paul said:


> A wincel has to run Windows on the Cell microprocessor. That could be very difficult, because I believe it's a power pc architecture rather than x86 and I don't believe Microsoft offers any versions of Windows for it. Perhaps you could get an emulator to run it really slow?


 Best post in this thread :grin2:


Persephone The Dread said:


> I just googled cute incel to see what would come up and one of the image results is a poster here and I can't see the link on my phone but it's on one if those forums in a thread called rate incel from sas or something. Also that poster has a boyfriend and is gay but whatever lol.


 Well that's amusing lol. Had a google search for SAS on the back of that and apparently we're a creative bunch:



> Nu-male
> 
> The earliest known use of the term "nu-male" was in a post submitted to the Social Anxiety Support Forums[6] on September 21st, 2011, sarcasically comparing the term to the music genre "nu metal."
> 
> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/nu-male


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Oh holy crap I just found it. Poor guy.
> 
> God I hate the ****ing Internet sometimes. Sometimes also I think it's for the best I'm mostly invisible everywhere I go.


Yeah especially since the word got nationwide media coverage after a few dudes decided to go on killing sprees. Not really something you wanna get associated with now.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

By investing in a penis pump.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

scooby said:


> Seems more like a lame attempt to appear superior by mocking an easy target. Like teasing anti-vaxxers and then high-fiving about how clever it was.


:high5


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> :high5


Top spotting on my part.


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

It's bizarre the hate that incels get and really just proves how shallow this world is. The hate they get is so extreme you'd think they're rapists, oh, but actually it's the frat boy Chads that rape women. They're hot though so it's okay. Incels are literally just outcast and **** on by everyone, and when all they do is get together in Reddit to complain to each other, they get blown up all over social media and the media as being horrible people. Blaming incels for hating women is honestly like blaming those molested boys for hating the Catholic Church.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:blah :blah :blah


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

TIL a woman who's probably *never even interacted* with a bitter foreveralone guy is pretty much the same as a child molester.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

roxslide said:


> haha made me think of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao look at the confidence of that last zombie. True power of the W right there.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Not crying said:


> It's bizarre the hate that incels get and really just proves how shallow this world is. The hate they get is so extreme you'd think they're rapists, oh, but actually it's the frat boy Chads that rape women. They're hot though so it's okay. Incels are literally just outcast and **** on by everyone, and when all they do is get together in Reddit to complain to each other, they get blown up all over social media and the media as being horrible people. Blaming incels for hating women is honestly like blaming those molested boys for hating the Catholic Church.


It comes down to no one likes whiney people who prefer to throw themselves a pity party over taking action.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not crying said:


> Blaming incels for hating women is honestly like blaming those molested boys for hating the Catholic Church.


That's a disgusting comparison. Grown men with crappy female experiences versus victimized sexually assaulted children. sure ok.


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That's a disgusting comparison. Grown men with crappy female experiences versus victimized sexually assaulted children. sure ok.


Why are you only calling one group "grown"? You realize those "children" are in their 40s now...


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

nubly said:


> It comes down to no one likes whiney people who prefer to throw themselves a pity party over taking action.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But again, no one's slamming rape survivors support groups all over the media and calling them whiney or entitled. It's because these men are undesirable, so that makes them subhuman and a target rather than receiving empathy.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just wincel no incel.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Not crying said:


> But again, no one's slamming rape survivors support groups all over the media and calling them whiney or entitled. It's because these men are undesirable, so that makes them subhuman and a target rather than receiving empathy.


Rape survivors experienced something very traumatic. Incels are just manchildren who need to man up or get a refund for their faulty testicles.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not crying said:


> But again, no one's slamming rape survivors support groups all over the media and calling them whiney or entitled. It's because these men are undesirable, so that makes them subhuman and a target rather than receiving empathy.


Do you expect a vagina handed over on a silver platter or something? Its called dating. Not molested, raped, disenfranchised, genocide, displaced from war... Human rights violation. This is starting to turn into whinecel... You can't win if you whine, unless it's wine, then you win.


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

nubly said:


> Rape survivors experienced something very traumatic. Incels are just manchildren who need to man up or get a refund for their faulty testicles.


See, that's the problem. You won't look at their point of view and how this is similar to a consistent abuse over their entire life. They don't warrant the effort to use empathy because they're undesirable men.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

cels






It makes all sencels now. :idea


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

they need to actually talk to some women, like normal human beings. I feel sorry for the ones who grew up with this mentality they probably don't know any better but I don't really feel sorry for the ones who decided to brainwash themselves with all this bull****. its no different to joining a cult, throw out reasonable logic and reasoning and adopt faulty logic and reasoning and an innability to see things from another persons perspective. that is the key problem, their ego, they think their view is the only view and must be correct, they are no different to a crazy cult like heavens gate or scientology or some ****, they absolutely cannot understand thinking outside of the box. the worst thing is when they are confronted with this they just shut it down, they can't even consider another view. they need to stop being so god damned entitled to. no one owes you sex!


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

unemployment simulator said:


> they can't even consider another view. they need to stop being so god damned entitled to. no one owes you sex!


I think it's the opposite. I think people who make fun of incels and insult them need to try to see their view. Everyone feels entitled to sex, you just only notice it in the ones who aren't getting that need met.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Not crying said:


> I think it's the opposite. I think people who make fun of incels and insult them need to try to see their view. Everyone feels entitled to sex, you just only notice it in the ones who aren't getting that need met.












lol really tell me more about how I know nothing about being celibate.

and nope, I do not feel entitled to sex, of course I lament the fact I don't have sex but I recognise that it's my responsibility to do something about it. honestly, you are just sounding like elliot rodger rn.


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

unemployment simulator said:


> lol really tell me more about how I know nothing about being celibate.
> 
> and nope, I do not feel entitled to sex, of course I lament the fact I don't have sex but I recognise that it's my responsibility to do something about it. honestly, you are just sounding like elliot rodger rn.


See, now you're calling me incel. It's so bizarre to you that someone might actually have empathy for incels that you assume they must be incels. And murderous incels at that!


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Not crying said:


> See, now you're calling me incel. It's so bizarre to you that someone might actually have empathy for incels that you assume they must be incels. And murderous incels at that!


you've frequently demonstrated faulty logic and abhorrent views. I don't really give a **** if you identify as incel or not. and no a person loses my empathy when they decide to turn their frustration into something hateful like misogyny. its like saying I should have empathy for nazis. wut.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Not crying said:


> It's . Blaming incels for hating women is honestly like blaming those molested boys for hating the Catholic Church.


This is the kind of tone adopted by radical feminists who also look for the smallest excuse to hate the opposite gender.


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

andy0128 said:


> This is the kind of tone adopted by radical feminists who also look for the smallest excuse to hate the opposite gender.


Hmm, I don't think you know what radical feminism means.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Meh, mocking incels just adds to their long list of grievances. In reality they are a bunch of depressed socially awkward men who live online. Would be interesting to see if most of them lacked a strong father figure to tell them to do something with their lives.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugh, I finally googled Incel. How sad.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I just Googled incel too - and on Wikipedia the term was first used by a woman:

_History
The first online community to use the term "incel" was started in 1993 when a Canadian college student known only by her first name, Alana, created a website in order to discuss her sexual inactivity with others.[11][16][17][18] The website, titled "Alana's Involuntary Celibacy Project",[11] was used by people of all genders to share their thoughts and experiences. In 1997, she started a mailing list on the topic that used the abbreviation INVCEL, which was later shortened to "incel". During her college career and after, she realized she was queer, and became more comfortable with her identity. She later gave the site to a stranger.[17] The message board love-shy.com was founded in 2003 as a place for people who were perpetually rejected or extremely shy of potential partners to discuss their situations.[19][20]_

While I obviously think it's terrible when these guys start blaming women and actually hating them for not being able to get a date or a gf - I also think it's very sad. And to some extent I can understand it. How on earth must that feel to have never had anyone interested in you - no affection, no love at all - quite apart from the sexual side of things - which is obviously such a big thing when people are younger. It must be soul-destroying - and I don't think it's all that surprising that they'd try and rationalise why their lives are like that.

There was a young guy on here a few years ago who used to talk about how lonely he was a lot - and how he couldn't get a gf. (I heard later that he may have actually have had one in the past though - I'm not sure.) But his life when he was on here was very sad and lonely indeed.

At the time I admit I found him annoying - although I did feel for him to a large extent. I get grumpy sometimes and impatient.

When I found out later that he'd killed himself I felt terrible though and wished I could have helped him. What a terrible waste.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I would ask Chad


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

roxslide said:


> haha made me think of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao i thought of that first guy from Walking dead too.


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

harrison said:


> I just Googled incel too - and on Wikipedia the term was first used by a woman:
> 
> _History
> The first online community to use the term "incel" was started in 1993 when a Canadian college student known only by her first name, Alana, created a website in order to discuss her sexual inactivity with others.[11][16][17][18] The website, titled "Alana's Involuntary Celibacy Project",[11] was used by people of all genders to share their thoughts and experiences. In 1997, she started a mailing list on the topic that used the abbreviation INVCEL, which was later shortened to "incel". During her college career and after, she realized she was queer, and became more comfortable with her identity. She later gave the site to a stranger.[17] The message board love-shy.com was founded in 2003 as a place for people who were perpetually rejected or extremely shy of potential partners to discuss their situations.[19][20]_
> ...


When the treatment they're getting from women literally leads them to killing themselves, it's hard for me to call it "terrible" that they have a negative attitude toward to the group doing that to them.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not crying said:


> When the treatment they're getting from women literally leads them to killing themselves, it's hard for me to call it "terrible" that they have a negative attitude *toward the group doing that to them*.


I would say it's quite a bit more complicated than that.

I'm not going to get into big debate about all this - but I don't think it's necessarily a case of what women are "doing" (or probably more appropriately _not_ doing) to them. I think it's a combination of things - probably their lack of ability to communicate effectively, a crippling shyness and awkwardness etc etc - which obviousy results in them not being able to form romantic relationships.

I'd also say it's pretty obviously this idea that women are always treating them so terribly is exactly the sort of attitude that makes everyone dislike them so much. It makes them sound entitled.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

harrison said:


> I would say it's quite a bit more complicated than that.
> 
> I'm not going to get into big debate about all this - but I don't think it's necessarily a case of what women are "doing" (or probably more appropriately _not_ doing) to them. I think it's a combination of things - probably their lack of ability to communicate effectively, a crippling shyness and awkwardness etc etc - which obviousy results in them not being able to form romantic relationships.
> 
> I'd also say it's pretty obviously this idea that women are always treating them so terribly is exactly the sort of attitude that makes everyone dislike them so much. It makes them sound entitled.


Not Crying is the ever troll Don. Not worth responding to it.

For those who don't know, it is an old poster that typically appears in two forms:

1. An extreme feminist
2. An extreme incel (or in this case, incel sympathiser)

They also have a propensity to follow around one of our members (I won't name them). When you encounter a poster with a low post count who fits one of these two stereotypes there is a high chance its the ever troll.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Not Crying is the ever troll Don. Not worth responding to it.
> 
> For those who don't know, it is an old poster that typically appears in two forms:
> 
> ...


Oh, okay mate - I can't keep up with these people.

They must have an even emptier life than I do to be making all these troll accounts. (and that's actually saying something)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

oh god please don't tell me this website is becoming like incels.me


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just googled cute incel to see what would come up and one of the image results is a poster here and I can't see the link on my phone but it's on one if those forums in a thread called rate incel from sas or something. Also that poster has a boyfriend and is gay but whatever lol.


THAT PICTURE IS OF ME OMG

Being associated with the word incel makes me kinda nauseous lol + that pic is ugly as ****. I'm hotter now I swear


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

roxslide said:


> haha made me think of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, don't make me sad:frown2:, we didn't get a fleshed out story about those guys group. Hoping they are brought up after the Negan arc. Btw is it me or does the blonde guy have longer hair as a zombie, and the brown haired guy has shorter hair as a zombie...plot hole?


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

harrison said:


> I would say it's quite a bit more complicated than that.
> 
> I'm not going to get into big debate about all this - but I don't think it's necessarily a case of what women are "doing" (or probably more appropriately _not_ doing) to them. I think it's a combination of things - probably their lack of ability to communicate effectively, a crippling shyness and awkwardness etc etc - which obviousy results in them not being able to form romantic relationships.
> 
> I'd also say it's pretty obviously this idea that women are always treating them so terribly is exactly the sort of attitude that makes everyone dislike them so much. It makes them sound entitled.


Right, they sound entitled for complaining and people don't like them. I agree. But, you're ignoring how much that's perception by others.

And yes, they are awkward and shy, as well as ugly, short, or any other unattractive qualities that prevent them from dating. They know this. They even have various -cel words to describe why they're incel, like mentalcel for people who have crippling anxiety or other mental health issues that stop them.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Incels suck.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Best post in this thread :grin2:
> 
> Well that's amusing lol. Had a google search for SAS on the back of that and apparently we're a creative bunch:


heh that's interesting. Can't say I'm entirely surprised given some of the topics here that was a bit before I became an active poster though. I think I may have come across that word before actually, sounds familiar.



ShatteredGlass said:


> THAT PICTURE IS OF ME OMG
> 
> Being associated with the word incel makes me kinda nauseous lol + that pic is ugly as ****. I'm hotter now I swear


Yeah I contemplated tagging you but didn't want to draw too much attention just in case.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not crying said:


> Right, they *sound entitled for complaining* and people don't like them. I agree. But, you're ignoring how much that's perception by others.
> 
> And yes, they are awkward and shy, as well as ugly, short, or any other unattractive qualities that prevent them from dating. They know this. They even have various -cel words to describe why they're incel, like mentalcel for people who have crippling anxiety or other mental health issues that stop them.


I know this guy/girl has gone - but he/she will be back.

They don't sound entitled because they're complaining - they sound entitled (and people don't like them) - because they put all of the onus on the women that are rejecting them. They don't take responsibility for any of what's happening to them for themselves. They think everything is being done *to* them.

They also start to hate - and hatred is not a likeable quality in anyone.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> heh that's interesting. Can't say I'm entirely surprised given some of the topics here that was a bit before I became an active poster though. I think I may have come across that word before actually, sounds familiar.
> 
> Yeah I contemplated tagging you but didn't want to draw too much attention just in case.


Honestly I suspect it was somebody from my school. It was posted in mid-October 2016, definitely after the point a bunch of kids at my school breached the network and had access to my SAS activity saved on it.

I know where he lives and works. I'm going to get it out of him. Even if he didn't do it, he has a history of threatening and abusing me for no reason whatsoever. I'm sure his employer would love to hear all about it. I'll blissfully ruin his pathetic existence for ****ing with me.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Honestly I suspect it was somebody from my school. It was posted in mid-October 2016, definitely after the point a bunch of kids at my school breached the network and had access to my SAS activity saved on it.
> 
> I know where he lives and works. I'm going to get it out of him. Even if he didn't do it, he has a history of threatening and abusing me for no reason whatsoever. I'm sure his employer would love to hear all about it. I'll blissfully ruin his pathetic existence for ****ing with me.


Do you actually have proof of this or is it possible you're overreacting? If you don't have proof, his employer is just going to think you are a crazy person and help put a restraining order on you. Just sayin...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

is it good or bad that I don't have a f+++ of a clue what the hell you're all on about?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> is it good or bad that I don't have a f+++ of a clue what the hell you're all on about?


Good thing lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Chevy396 said:


> Do you actually have proof of this or is it possible you're overreacting? If you don't have proof, his employer is just going to think you are a crazy person and help put a restraining order on you. Just sayin...


I'm not overreacting. He himself boasted to me about the break-in, and I know various other people from the school know about it, too. At least one would be willing to testify if it came to that.

I'd be causing at scene at this workplace or in the general public about the physical threats and emotional abuse. To gauge whether or not he's guilty of leaking my picture, I'd simply show the thread with the pic on my phone (with screenshots saved of the actual thread and its place in the forum) with a simple "know anything about this"? Assuming he's not a psychopath or something, his facial expression will tell me what I need to know.

I can say with 99% certainty that almost everybody we both know would believe me over him any day.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

ShatteredGlass said:


> I'm not overreacting. He himself boasted to me about the break-in, and I know various other people from the school know about it, too. At least one would be willing to testify if it came to that.
> 
> I'd be causing at scene at this workplace or in the general public about the physical threats and emotional abuse. To gauge whether or not he's guilty of leaking my picture, I'd simply show the thread with the pic on my phone (with screenshots saved of the actual thread and its place in the forum) with a simple "know anything about this"? Assuming he's not a psychopath or something, his facial expression will tell me what I need to know.
> 
> I can say with 99% certainty that almost everybody we both know would believe me over him any day.


But how would you feel if the cops and judges decided your guilt based on your facial expressions? There is a reason why that's not how it's done, and you don't have some sort of godlike skill that makes you able to do a lie detector test on someone's face. Even a lie detector can be beaten or give confusing results. I think you should just let it go unless you want to end up being the one in jail or a mental hospital. Maybe they are guilty, but you have no real proof, only your suspicions. A lot of people like to brag about doing things they didn't actually do.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Chevy396 said:


> But how would you feel if the cops and judges decided your guilt based on your facial expressions? There is a reason why that's not how it's done, and you don't have some sort of godlike skill that makes you able to do a lie detector test on someone's face. Even a lie detector can be beaten or give confusing results. I think you should just let it go unless you want to end up being the one in jail or a mental hospital. Maybe they are guilty, but you have no real proof, only your suspicions. A lot of people like to brag about doing things they didn't actually do.


Even the I.T guy knew about the network break-in. But I'm not trying to get him thrown in prison or something for essentially leaking my picture and associating me with incels - some of whom mass murder in virtue of being incels - lol. How crazy do you think I am? I can't satisfy the burden of proof - rightfully so - but his reaction would provide me personally with reasonable proof that would forever damage his character to me and many that know him. Again - I know who most of these people would believe - me.

I'd only get his employer or the law if it came to that involved in relation to the threats and bullying. Perhaps it would connect to a bigger pattern of misconduct, then or in the future. In relation to the picture, I'd simply show him the evidence with no context, and carefully watch his reaction. It's probably all the proof I'm gonna get, and frankly it's good enough for me.

I'd be doing the world a favour, honestly.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Even the I.T guy knew about the network break-in. But I'm not trying to get him thrown in prison or something for essentially leaking my picture and associating me with incels - some of whom mass murder in virtue of being incels - lol. How crazy do you think I am? I can't satisfy the burden of proof - rightfully so - but his reaction would provide me personally with reasonable proof that would forever damage his character to me and many that know him. Again - I know who most of these people would believe - me.
> 
> I'd only get his employer or the law if it came to that involved in relation to the threats and bullying. Perhaps it would connect to a bigger pattern of misconduct, then or in the future. In relation to the picture, I'd simply show him the evidence with no context, and carefully watch his reaction. It's probably all the proof I'm gonna get, and frankly it's good enough for me.
> 
> I'd be doing the world a favour, honestly.


It doesn't matter what I think. I'm just trying to teach you how reality works. I've seen this movie so many times, and in the end it always backfires, but by all means, go ahead and prove me right.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Chevy396 said:


> It doesn't matter what I think. I'm just trying to teach you how reality works. I've seen this movie so many times, and in the end it always backfires, but by all means, go ahead and prove me right.


Wow you're being so condescending all of a sudden, lol. I thought you were confident in your opinion? Odd, considering you talk about 'teaching me how reality works' and then directly analogize that teaching with 'this movie'. Which is it? &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Wow you're being so condescending all of a sudden, lol. I thought you were confident in your opinion? Odd, considering you talk about 'teaching me how reality works' and then directly analogize that teaching with 'this movie'. Which is it? &#129300;&#129300;


I'm nearly twice your age, that means twice the experience with this, but like I said, go ahead and prove me right. I was trying to look out for you, but I should have remembered that you are never supposed to tell a delusional person that they're delusional. My bad.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the actual definition of celibacy uses the word abstaining. Abstaining meaning voluntarily or self-denying or restraining oneself from participating in something. You're not abstaining or self-denying if you're trying to get something but it's because of denial from other people or situations outwith your control to some degree that prevent the person attaining their goal or want. How can you involuntarily voluntarily abstain or self-deny from something? Ridiculous.

I think, therefore, incel is an incorrect term. If should be "forced celibacy by situation." or forcel if you want a silly, trendy, snappy buzzword.

****

If forcel [incel]= forced [involuntary] celibacy, then what about being asexual?

I say no. Becasue if you're asexual, you're not asexual by active choice, and its more you are biologically determined orientation not to want to rub your genitals on someone else's. You're not trying to get it and failing. You're just not in need of that requirement and you do not attempt to get it, but you are not voluntarily abstaining [being celibate].


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

KILOBRAVO said:


> the actual definition of celibacy uses the word abstaining. Abstaining meaning voluntarily or self-denying or restraining oneself from participating in something. You're not abstaining or self-denying if you're trying to get something but it's because of denial from other people or situations outwith your control to some degree that prevent the person attaining their goal or want. How can you involuntarily voluntarily abstain or self-deny from something? Ridiculous.
> 
> I think, therefore, incel is an incorrect term. If should be "forced celibacy by situation." or forcel if you want a silly, trendy, snappy buzzword.
> 
> ...


yeah and you can't volunteer someone else's body to have sex with you. availability/celibacy/volunteering and access are two different things.

what do you call a volunteer firefighter without fires to put out? an involuntary fire allower?


----------

